# Canadian Rock Acts



## Jeff Flowerday

Just trying to put together a list of canadian rock acts that had some commercial success. Not so concerned about the biggies that reached international success. Post them in here and I'll update the all in one list with them. I reserved some space hoping the list grows quite large. I use the word Rock loosely as you can see.


54-40
A Passing Fancy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Passing_Fancy
Age Of Electric
Alanis Morissette
Alannah Miles
Aldo Nova
Alfie Zappacosta
Amanda Marshall
Annihilator http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annihilator_(band)
Anvil
April Wine
Arcade Fire
Avril Lavigne
Bare Naked Ladies
Barney Bentall
Big Sugar
Big Wreck
Billy Talent
Blue Rodeo
Boot Sauce
Boys Brigade
Broken Social Scene
Bruce Cockburn
Bryan Adams
B.T.O
By Divine Right http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/By_Divine_Right
Captain Tractor
Chad Allen and The Expressions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chad_Allan_(musician)
Chalk Circle http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalk_Circle
Chantal Kreviazuk
Chilliwack
Colin James
Coney Hatch
Copperpenny http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copperpenny
Corey Heart
Cowboy Junkies
Crash Davis
Crash Test Dummies
Crowbar
Danko Jones
Daniel Lanois
David Clayton Thomas http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Clayton-Thomas
David Wilcox
Dayglo Abortions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dayglo_Abortions
Default
Doucette
Doug and The Slugs
Econoline Crush
Edward Bear http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Bear
Eric's Trip http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric's_Trip
Exciter http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exciter_(band)
Finger Eleven
Five Man Electrical Band
FM http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM_(Canadian_band)
Foot in Coldwater http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Foot_in_Coldwater
Forgotten Rebels http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgotten_Rebels
Frozen Ghost
Gino Vanelli
Glass Tiger
Gob
Goddo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goddo
Gordon Lightfoot
Graham Shaw http://www.shawbiz.com/discography.html
Great Big Sea
Harem Scarem
Harlequin
Harmonium http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonium_(band)
Hayden http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrush_Hermit
Haywire
Headpins
Headstones
Headley
Helix
Holly McNarland
Honeymoon Suite
Huevos Rancheros http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huevos_Rancheros
I Mother Earth
Ian Thomas
Ill Scarlett
Jeff Healey Band
Jet Set Satellite
Joni Mitchell
Junkhouse
Kick Axe
Kim Mitchell
Klaatu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaatu_(band)
Larry Gowan
Lava Hay http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lava_Hay
Lighthouse
Limblifter
Lee Aaron
Leslie Spit Treeo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Spit_Treeo
Loverboy
Luba
Mahogany Rush
Mashmakan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mashmakhan
Matt Minglewood
Matthew Good Band
Max Webster
Mckenna Mendelson Maiinline http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McKenna_Mendelson_Mainline
Men Without Hats
Michel Pagliaro http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Pagliaro
Minglewood Band
Moist
Motherlode http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motherlode_(band)
Moxy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxy_(band)
Neil Young
Nick Gilder
Nickelback
Odds
Orphan http://www.thepumps.net/bio.html
Our Lady Peace
Pacheena http://pnwbands.com/pacheena.html
Pat Travers
Paul Anka
Payolas
Partland Brothers http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partland_Brothers
Parachute Club
Platinum Blonde
Prism
Queen City Kids
Red Rider
Rick Santers
Robbie Robertson
Robert Charlebois http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Charlebois
Rock N' Hyde
Rockhead http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockhead
Ron Sexsmith
Rough Trade
Rush
Rymes With Orange
Saga
Sam Roberts
Sandbox http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbox_(band)
Sass Jordan
Sebastian Bach
Serena Ryder http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serena_Ryder
Serial Joe
Simple Plan
Skydiggers
Sloan
Stabilo
Staggered Crossing
State Of Shock
Steel River http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_River_(band)
Streetheart
Steppenwolf
Sum 41
Sven Gali
Sweeney Todd
Tanglefoot
Teenage Head
The Band
The Box http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Box_(band)
The Carpet Frogs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Carpet_Frogs
The Demics http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ The Demics
The Guess Who
The Inbreds http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Inbreds
The Killer Dwarfs
The Kings
The Look People http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Look_People
The New Meanies
The Northern Pikes
The Paupers http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paupers
The Poppy Family http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poppy_Family
The Pumps http://www.thepumps.net/bio.html
The Pursuit of Happiness
The Spoons http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoons_(band)
The Stampeders
The Tea Party
The Tragically Hip
The Trews
The Ugly Ducklings http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ugly_Ducklings
The Watchmen
The Wheezing Dogs
Theory Of A Deadman
Thornley
Three Days Grace
Thrush Hermit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrush_Hermit
Tom Cochrane
Toronto
Treble Charger
Triumph
Trooper
Two Hours Traffic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Hours_Traffic
Voivod
Watchmen
Wide Mouth Mason
Wild 'T' and the Spirit
Zon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zon_(band
Zuckerbaby http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuckerbaby


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Reserved for future use.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Again reserved.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

One more time reserved.


----------



## Spikezone

Doug and the Slugs, Doucette, Pacheena, Heart (I saw them on a YouTube clip telling the crowd they were Canadian), Uzeb.
-Mikey


----------



## Nemo

crowbar, lighthouse, jeff healey band, a foot in coldwater, tanglefoot, copperpenny, edward bear


----------



## Guest

Max Webster, Anvil, Pat Travers, Goddo, Fludd, Paul Anka
Lee Aaron, Rick Santers, The Band, Steppenwolf..


----------



## Starbuck

Spikezone said:


> Doug and the Slugs, Doucette, Pacheena, Heart (I saw them on a YouTube clip telling the crowd they were Canadian), Uzeb.
> -Mikey


No, their from Seatle. Spent alot of time in Vancouver cause one of their band mates were avoiding the draft.


----------



## Starbuck

Broken Social Scene
Arcade Fire
Sum 41
The Box


I don't know that The Band is considered Canadian?


----------



## Ripper

Anvil, Rough Trade are a couple more that come to mind.


----------



## fretboard

Northern Pikes and the Tragically Hip.

What the call on individuals like Gordon Lightfoot, Robbie Robertson, Bruce Cockburn, etc?


----------



## Guest

Starbuck said:


> I don't know that The Band is considered Canadian?


4 founding members are. Not sure if it qualifies, but, :smilie_flagge17:
what the hey..


----------



## ne1roc

Saga

Nickleback 

Frank Soda?


----------



## JHarasym

Neil Young
Colin James
Alannah Myles
Sass Jordan
Chilliwack
Five Man Electrical Band
Triumph
The Kings
The Tea Party
The Trews
Sloan
Sam Roberts
Serena Ryder
David Wilcox
Nannete Workman
Michel Pagliaro
Harmonium
Klaatu
Robert Charlebois


----------



## JHarasym

Have we missed The Guess Who?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Spikezone said:


> Pacheena, Uzeb.
> -Mikey


Heart definately wasn't. These other 2 bands you mention, I haven't heard of them so to make the list you need to give us some background on them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Nemo said:


> a foot in coldwater, copperpenny, edward bear


Let's hear a little about these 3, not familiar to me.


----------



## Starbuck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Heart definately was. These other 2 bands you mention, I haven't heard of them so to make the list you need to give us some background on them.


Sorry guys, Heart is NOT Canadian. They even talk about why they spent so much time in their early days in Vancouver on their Greatest Hits liner notes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_(band)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

laristotle said:


> Max Webster, Anvil, Pat Travers, Goddo, Fludd, Paul Anka
> Lee Aaron, Rick Santers, The Band, Steppenwolf, Stompin' Tom..


Not sure Stompin' Tom would classify as Rock. The Band, I don't think would qualify just because they have Canadian members.

Know nothing about Goddo, Fludd, Rick Santers tell us more.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Starbuck said:


> Sorry guys, Heart is NOT Canadian. They even talk about why they spent so much time in their early days in Vancouver on their Greatest Hits liner notes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_(band)


Yah, Heart definately wasn't was what I was thinking just wasn't typing it.

kqoct


----------



## lbrown1

Spikezone said:


> Doug and the Slugs, Doucette, Pacheena, Heart (I saw them on a YouTube clip telling the crowd they were Canadian), Uzeb.
> -Mikey


Heart's technically from from Seattle - Anne wilson followed one of the bandmate's brothers to Canada (a place he fled to to dodge the draft)....with a singer like anne Wilson - wouldn't you follow too to keep the band together?

it was also convenient for Nancy - being underage to be able to play in Canadian clubs

they went back to seattle in '77 when amnesty was granted to draft dodgers


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Starbuck said:


> The Box


Not familiar, do tell us more.


----------



## lbrown1

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Not sure Stompin' Tom would classify as Rock. The Band, I don't think would qualify just because they have Canadian members.
> 
> Know nothing about Goddo, Fludd, Rick Santers tell us more.


YA _ STEPPENWOLF!! - the edmonton brothers - the founding members were from the all mighty Shwa!!!.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

fretboard said:


> Northern Pikes and the Tragically Hip.
> 
> What the call on individuals like Gordon Lightfoot, Robbie Robertson, Bruce Cockburn, etc?


I changed the title to acts might as well have them on the list as well.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

ne1roc said:


> Saga
> 
> Nickleback
> 
> Frank Soda?


Frank Soda?


----------



## lbrown1

then there's the bands "Toronto" & Streetheart"


----------



## Starbuck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Not familiar, do tell us more.


Sure you know them! Sass Jordan was their backup singer. Remember the song Closer Together? I believe they were from Montreal. There were a very good band. Likely remembered as a One hit Wonder.

http://www.canadianbands.com/Box.html


----------



## lbrown1

lbrown1 said:


> then there's the bands "Toronto" & Streetheart"


ooops - sorry- Jeff - I see now you've captured these 2 at the beginning


----------



## Starbuck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yah, Heart definately wasn't was what I was thinking just wasn't typing it.
> 
> kqoct


That's ok, we all WISH they were! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

JHarasym said:


> Neil Young
> Colin James
> Alannah Myles
> Sass Jordan
> Chilliwack
> Five Man Electrical Band
> Triumph
> The Kings
> The Tea Party
> The Trews
> Sloan
> Sam Roberts
> Serena Ryder
> David Wilcox
> Nannete Workman
> Michel Pagliaro
> Harmonium
> Klaatu
> Robert Charlebois


Never heard of the ones in black got some history for us?


----------



## Starbuck

Anyone remember FM with Nash the Slash????


----------



## Starbuck

Stampeders
Loverboy
Platinum Blond
I Mother Earth 
Sloan
Our Lady Peace
Theory of a Deadman
Billy Talent 
The Tea Party


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Starbuck said:


> Stampeders
> Loverboy
> Platinum Blond
> I Mother Earth
> Sloan
> Our Lady Peace
> Theory of a Deadman
> Billy Talent
> The Tea Party


Billy Talent added, all the rest were already on the list.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Mckenna Mendelson Mainline, Crowbar........shudder, Avril Levine......Carol Pope....anyone mention Rush


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

RIFF WRATH said:


> Mekenna Mendelson Mainline, Crowbar........shudder, Avril Levine......Carol Pope....anyone mention Rush


I require some history on the ones I've never heard of.

Mekenna Mendelson Mainline?
Carol Pope?


----------



## Starbuck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I require some history on the ones I've never heard of.
> 
> Mekenna Mendelson Mainline?
> Carol Pope?


Carol Pope is from Rough Trade. Anyone get the Parachute Club? (Rise Up?) was pretty big wasn't it?


----------



## Beatles

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Let's hear a little about these 3, not familiar to me.


Foot in Coldwater was best known for their hit Make me do anything you want. Copperpenny had one (i think hit song) Sitting on a poor man's throne. Edward Bear had a couple ....You and me and Mexico and Last Song.


----------



## Starbuck

Anyone get the Watchmen, or Finger 11. Who sang I'm an Adult now?


----------



## Beatles

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I require some history on the ones I've never heard of.
> 
> Mekenna Mendelson Mainline?
> Carol Pope?


Mckenna Mendelson Maiinline was a popular Toronto band back in the late 60's/early 70's. Their first album "Stink" was, in my opinion, great. They had a lot of air play with their song "You better watch out" They also did a show at the Victory Burlesque Theatre (ya strippers and all).


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Starbuck said:


> Carol Pope is from Rough Trade. Anyone get the Parachute Club? (Rise Up?) was pretty big wasn't it?


Parachute Club added. Rough Trade is there, so I won't add Carol Pope.


----------



## Beatles

Should mention the Ugly Ducklings as well. Their song "Gaslight" still gets regular air play.


----------



## Starbuck

Spirit of the West?


----------



## Beatles

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Never heard of the ones in black got some history for us?


Michel Pagliaro was from Quebec I think. He had a few "hits". Possibly had most success with lovin you ain;t easy. Other notable songs were Don't know what the hell I got and some sing, some dance.


----------



## Beatles

Maybe I should just edit my other posts. I keep thinking of other artists :smile: David Clayton Thomas (Blood Sweat and Tears) and Motherlode. They had the hit "When I die".


----------



## Starbuck

Starbuck said:


> Anyone get the Watchmen, or Finger 11. Who sang I'm an Adult now?


The Pursuit of Happiness!


----------



## lbrown1

Starbuck said:


> Anyone remember FM with Nash the Slash????


oh ya - that Bandage headed dude


----------



## Beatles

OK a couple more...

Harlequin and the Kings


----------



## JHarasym

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Never heard of the ones in black got some history for us?


- Serena Ryder - young singer with a wonderfully distinctive voice from Peterborough? currently on the radio (at least on CBC), saw her on the festival circuit last year, and at the Women's Blues Review in Toronto a couple of years ago. Current "hits" include "Weak In The Knees", "Good Morning Starshine". Is it rock...?

-Klaatu - Toronto based band whose first album sounded very Beatlesque, and were even rumoured widely to be an anonymous Beatles project. Big hit was "Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft"

The rest are all better known in Quebec

- Nanette Workman - transplanted American best known in Quebec. Had hits in French, including "Lady Marmalade". Sang backup on the original recordings of some Stones songs, including "Honky Tonk Women", and "You Can't Always Get What You Want". If she counts as Canadian, then we should include Ronnie Hawkins as well.

- Michel Pagliaro - well established in Quebec, played the half-time show last time the Grey Cup was in Montreal. Had hits with "Rain Showers", "What The Hell I Got", "Lovin' You Ain't Easy", "Some Sing, Some Dance"

- Harmonium - another successful Quebec band that got played on English radio in Montreal in the 1970's

- Robert Charlebois - was huge in Quebec in the 1960's-70's (headlined at the Forum).


----------



## JHarasym

Lee Aaron
Barney Bentall & The Legendary Hearts
Ian Thomas
Tom Cochrane and Red Rider
Nick Gilder
Mashmakan ("As Years Go By": I-I-I will love you, fore-e-ever - just heard this on the radio!)
Daniel Lanois
Alanis Morissette 
Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## lbrown1

JHarasym said:


> - Serena Ryder - young singer with a wonderfully distinctive voice from Peterborough? .


another one from Peterborough - Sabastian Bach.....my ex wife went to high school with him


----------



## Kenmac

Gerry Doucette
The Carpet Frogs
Luba
And even though she's more jazz/folk/pop than rock I may as well mention:
Joni Mitchell


----------



## RIFF WRATH

certainly not intended to be argumentative, more stimulative.........I think the Band could be considered as "Canadian" given the Canadian member content, certainly Robbie Robertson given his solo work.............and as far as Ronnie Hawkins is concerned, he thinks of himself as a Canadian..........then you have Stepenwolf who's lead singer was German, I believe........then one of the 80's bands? had a very very Scottish singer??.........a little off base, but some of our Canadian olympic teams allow for members that are recent canadians.....
maybe there should be a "wannabe list"....lol......great effort by the way Jeff, and much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

RIFF WRATH said:


> certainly not intended to be argumentative, more stimulative.........I think the Band could be considered as "Canadian" given the Canadian member content, certainly Robbie Robertson given his solo work.............and as far as Ronnie Hawkins is concerned, he thinks of himself as a Canadian..........then you have Stepenwolf who's lead singer was German, I believe........then one of the 80's bands? had a very very Scottish singer??.........a little off base, but some of our Canadian olympic teams allow for members that are recent canadians.....
> maybe there should be a "wannabe list"....lol......great effort by the way Jeff, and much appreciated.


It's definately up for discussion. Robbie is on the list for sure.

When I think Canadian, I see it as someone that started up being Canadian and had to struggle through the Canadian scene.

Everyone else put their 2 cents in on The Band.


----------



## Starbuck

Did anyone mention:

Men without Hats? (You didn't say it had to be GOOD music)
Econoline Crush

I'm not sure about the band, it's likely 50/50, Americans consider them American, but there's never been a documentary about The Canadian Scene that lists them. But me? I'd vote American I guess, Other than RR I never thought they were Canadian.

I stand corrected, they are in the Canadian Music Hall of Fame... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Band


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Starbuck said:


> I stand corrected, they are in the Canadian Music Hall of Fame... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Band


If the hall recognized them that's good enough for me.


----------



## Robert1950

Beatles said:


> and Motherlode. They had the hit "When I die".


Well, I didn't think I'd hear anyone mention Motherlode. Yeah, "When I Die" was their hit, but much more commercial than their other stuff I think. I saw them live almost 40 years and remember their music being much funky R&B. Everyone musician in that group was superb. Didn't need a bass player because the guy on B3 could really work those bass pedals. These guys were previously part of Grant Smith and the Power.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Mandela, King Biscuit Boy, Minglewood Band, Kenny Tobias, Larry Gowan, The Payolas, Frozen Ghost, Major Hoople's Boarding House, The Whackers, The Boomers.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Lester B. Flat said:


> Mandela, King Biscuit Boy, Kenny Tobias, Major Hoople's Boarding House, The Whackers, The Boomers.


You are going to have to give me more on these, no clue who they are. :smile:


----------



## JHarasym

Un autre Montrealais:

Gino Vanelli

Vas-y les Quebecois!


----------



## JHarasym

Mandela was a Hamilton (or Toronto?) area band in the 60's - had a hit with "Love-Itis". I believe Dominic Troiano was the guitar player. 
King Biscuit Boy was a Hamilton blues singer and harp player who burned out young. My favourite of his was "Corrina". Often backed up by Crowbar.


----------



## JHarasym

Larry Gowan had a number of songs on the radio. "Criminal Mind" is all I can think of at the moment. Recently toured with Styx as lead singer.


----------



## JHarasym

Weren't "The Boomers" Ian Thomas's band?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

JHarasym said:


> Larry Gowan had a number of songs on the radio. "Criminal Mind" is all I can think of at the moment. Recently toured with Styx as lead singer.


Yah, I know who Larry Gowan is. Tommy Shaw is the lead singer of Styx. Lawrence plays keyboards and sings only his songs when Styx performs them.


----------



## Starbuck

Anybody get
The Spoons (Kinda New Wavy remember Nova Heart)
Coney Hatch (You must remember Monkey bars)


----------



## Starbuck

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yah, I know who Larry Gowan is. Tommy Shaw is the lead singer of Styx. Lawrence plays keyboards and sings only his songs when Styx performs them.


Not quite, I saw them at LuLu's once and he actually does an incredible imitation of Denis DeYoung.


----------



## faracaster

Starbuck said:


> I'm not sure about the band, it's likely 50/50, Americans consider them American, but there's never been a documentary about The Canadian Scene that lists them. But me? I'd vote American I guess, Other than RR I never thought they were Canadian.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Band


Hmmm...
just a little THE BAND history here. They were all Canadian save Levon Helm. Their first 7 years of existence was here in Toronto and southern Ontario backing up Ronnie Hawkins. Then they moved south to back up Bob Dylan and were his backup band when he turned electric. Then they became (only in name) THE BAND. With the list of songs that they wrote, made popular and have become the very fabric of music itself. I would list them in the very top of all CANADIAN acts. As a matter of fact, a great deal of the other acts listed here have covered Band tunes at one time or another.
Most definitely CANADIAN !!!
I can think of a at least one documentary that had a whole half-hour dedicated to them. HEART OF GOLD. Produced by Insight Productions around 1980. A history of Canadian Music up till then.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yah, I know who Larry Gowan is. Tommy Shaw is the lead singer of Styx. Lawrence plays keyboards and sings only his songs when Styx performs them.


Beg to differ their Mr Flowerday. Larry performs Dennis DeYoung's old Styx material and has a little solo spot where he does a couple of his tunes.

cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster

has *MOXY* been mentioned ?????
Big Toronto act that played stadiums down in Texas. I do believe ZZ TOP actually opened for them once.


----------



## fretboard

Always thought Aldo Nova was from Montreal. Coulda been a fantasy though.


----------



## nonreverb

Has Chiliwack been mentioned yet?


----------



## Beatles

Robert1950 said:


> Well, I didn't think I'd hear anyone mention Motherlode. Yeah, "When I Die" was their hit, but much more commercial than their other stuff I think. I saw them live almost 40 years and remember their music being much funky R&B. Everyone musician in that group was superb. Didn't need a bass player because the guy on B3 could really work those bass pedals. These guys were previously part of Grant Smith and the Power.


Thanks for that ineresting bit of trivia. Never knew about the Grant Smith connection. Keep on Runnin was a great tune by G.S.

May as add the The Paupers, Chad Allen and the Expressions, and the Poppy Family


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

faracaster said:


> Beg to differ their Mr Flowerday. Larry performs Dennis DeYoung's old Styx material and has a little solo spot where he does a couple of his tunes.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


Ok didn't know that. On the DVDs I've seen he only did his own material and Tommy did the rest.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Beatles said:


> May as add the The Paupers, Chad Allen and the Expressions, and the Poppy Family


Never heard of them give us some details.


----------



## Robert1950

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Never heard of them give us some details.


I saw the Paupers two or three times. Skip Prokop was the drummer - he went on to co-found Lighthouses. The bassist, Denny Gerrard, was a monster player. His hands were all over that thing like two giant spiders.

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=U1ARTU0002743


----------



## Beatles

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Never heard of them give us some details.


The Poppy Family was a Vancouver based act led by Terry Jacks. Their song "which way you going Billy" reached number 1 in Candada and number 2 in the States in"69.

Chad Allen and the Expressions original group consisted of Allan Kobel on guitar and vocals, Randy Bachman on lead guitar, Jim Kale on bass, Bob Ashley on piano and Gary Peterson on drums. Allan Kobel used the pseudonym Chad Allan, and Bob Ashley served as lead singer. They also had a singer named Carol West who performed with them in stage appearances at times, but not on any of their recordings. Among others who would be members of the group over the years were musicians Kurt Winter, Greg Leskiw, Bill Wallace, Don McDougall, and Domenic Troiano. Chad Allan and the Expressions took a song that had been written and recorded by British rocker Johnny Kidd in 1960 called Shakin' All Over and made their own recording of it. It was released with the words "Guess Who ???" on the label on Quality Records. The rest is history.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Beatles said:


> Chad Allen and the Expressions original group consisted of Allan Kobel on guitar and vocals, Randy Bachman on lead guitar, Jim Kale on bass, Bob Ashley on piano and Gary Peterson on drums. Allan Kobel used the pseudonym Chad Allan, and Bob Ashley served as lead singer. They also had a singer named Carol West who performed with them in stage appearances at times, but not on any of their recordings. Among others who would be members of the group over the years were musicians Kurt Winter, Greg Leskiw, Bill Wallace, Don McDougall, and Domenic Troiano. Chad Allan and the Expressions took a song that had been written and recorded by British rocker Johnny Kidd in 1960 called Shakin' All Over and made their own recording of it. It was released with the words "Guess Who ???" on the label on Quality Records. The rest is history.


Well now that's a history lesson! :bow:


----------



## Beatles

Here's another little little piece of trivia for you. In the 70's there was a Canadian solo artist named Keith Hampshire. He had three top ten songs 1) The first cut is the deepest 2) Daytime, Night time, and are you ready??? 3) He penned the tune OK Blue Jays :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lbrown1

Robert1950 said:


> I saw the Paupers two or three times. Skip Prokop was the drummer - he went on to co-found Lighthouses. The bassist, Denny Gerrard, was a monster player. His hands were all over that thing like two giant spiders.
> 
> http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=U1ARTU0002743


interesting - the lead singer for the current iteration of Lighthouse also teaches vocals and guitar at the local L&M


----------



## Kenmac

Kenmac said:


> Gerry Doucette
> The Carpet Frogs
> Luba
> And even though she's more jazz/folk/pop than rock I may as well mention:
> Joni Mitchell


Actually I got that first one wrong, it's Jerry Doucette. Here's the Wikipedia page on him: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Doucette


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Kenmac said:


> Actually I got that first one wrong, it's Jerry Doucette. Here's the Wikipedia page on him: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Doucette


His 3 albums were released as just Doucette. That's what I originally filed him under in the main list.



Click to Enlarge


----------



## nonreverb

Does anyone remember this album? Probably only us in our 40's would ..:smile:
I got this album when I was around 10 years old....


----------



## edward

How about putting Thundermug on this list?


----------



## allthumbs56

Knock yourselves out on this one:

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Pop_Encyclopedia/

I have spent hours and hours tracing the links between bands and musicians.

BTW: Fludd had 3 albums and charted with "Cousin Mary" and "Turned 21". Goddo was their bass player and went on to form his own band with charters like "Keep it Under my Hat" and "Carol Kiss my Whip" (a nod to Carol Pope). Michel Pagliaro was known just as Pagliaro - much like Larry Gowan was best known as ..... wait a minute..... is he on the list? How about Seadog who charted with "Hot Night"?

Anyway, check the encyclopedia - any Canadian act that ever recorded seems to be there.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

edward said:


> How about putting Thundermug on this list?


Never heard of them, give us some history...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

allthumbs56 said:


> Anyway, check the encyclopedia - any Canadian act that ever recorded seems to be there.
> 
> Chris


That takes the fun out of it. I like hearing from members who they want on the list and why.

:smile:


----------



## Robert1950

Jon and Lee and the Checkmates. Part of that Toronto Rock/R&B sound in 60s. A Telecaster and a B3 were part of the that sound.


----------



## Mooh

"Based in Ontario in the early '70s, *Thundermug* was comprised of guitarist Joe De Angelis, bassist James Corbett, guitarist Bill Durst and drummer Ed Pranskus. The band released three albums: Thundermug Strikes (1972), Orbit (1973) and Ta-Daa (1975)." ...from somewhere in the internet.

I saw them open for Rush and others, and headline their own shows.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood

There are some that come to mind that were either charters or had an underground popularity. I saw all these people live except for The Look People. 

Chalk Circle http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chalk_Circle ( I saw them open for RUSH, I think they were on the same bill as FM actually, FM then Chalk Circle then RUSH)

Leslie Spit Treeo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Spit_Treeo

Lava Hay http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lava_Hay

The Look People http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Look_People 

Crash Vegas http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash_Vegas

Skydiggers http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skydiggers

The Forgotten Rebels http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgotten_Rebels

National Velvet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Velvet_(band) hmm the ) was dropped from the link.


----------



## Beatles

I'd like to add A Passing Fancy. Toronto Band from the 60's. Has one hit "I'm Losin Tonight. Also Steel River. Don't know much about them, but their hit was Ten Pound Note.


----------



## marcos

*Canadain rock*

I think Prakash John(the Lincolns) and Dom Triano were members of the band called Rush.We use to to do a cover of a song called I can hear you calling.Can anyone tell me what the Five Man Electrical Band were called before?It was the Staccatos.Boy it feels good to remember a lot of the old groups back then.


----------



## Starbuck

marcos said:


> I think Prakash John(the Lincolns) and Dom Triano were members of the band called Rush.


I _think_ that may have been Bush.. I remember in the 90's when Gavin Rossdale's Band Bush had to call their Band Bush X in Canada. They bought the name from Troiano and the $$$ went to charity.


----------



## edward

I recall seeing Steel River at the outdoor stage at Major Hill Park in Ottawa. It was during the summer, late 70's, early 80's. Their "big" hit was Mexican Lady and it is still played on the radio. Mashmakan also played that venue during the same series as did Doug and the Slugs. Great entertainment for free courtesy of the National Capital Commission.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hah....beat me to it........was listening to Q107 pysacadelic sunday and thinking of this thread.........Lighthouse, Paupers, the Kings,............and they ALWAYS play the Fludd feeling good on sunday song........i don't know where or what but "Marino????".....do anything for anyone?????


----------



## Beatles

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hah....beat me to it........was listening to Q107 pysacadelic sunday and thinking of this thread.........Lighthouse, Paupers, the Kings,............and they ALWAYS play the Fludd feeling good on sunday song........i don't know where or what but "Marino????".....do anything for anyone?????


Are you referring to Frank Marino from Mahogany Rush???


----------



## RIFF WRATH

thanks beatles...........your memory is serving you well.........some of the bands you mentioned played our high school and or local community center.,.....


----------



## marcos

*Canadian bands*

Oops!!.Thanks Starbuck,that is correct it was Bush.Great story about that money going to charity.They were a great band ,sounded a little like the James Gang if i recall.A few of these bands used to come to Ottawa Hull area and play dances(yes there was a time when we actually had dances)CopperPenny comes to mind.











Starbuck said:


> I _think_ that may have been Bush.. I remember in the 90's when Gavin Rossdale's Band Bush had to call their Band Bush X in Canada. They bought the name from Troiano and the $$$ went to charity.


----------



## Beatles

RIFF WRATH said:


> thanks beatles...........your memory is serving you well.........some of the bands you mentioned played our high school and or local community center.,.....


Thanks Riff

I was a real music junkie in the 60's. If I didn't know someone who was in a band, I knew somene who did. It was a great time to grow up in (for me anyway). We had an amazing plethora (like that word?) of musicians and bands that were regulary playing at a host of venues. You mention high school and and community centre dances (don't forget the church dances too). This is something that was readily available to the young folk to go see and hear their favorite bands. Too bad it is not like that today. The high schools would encourage these types of social events back then. Heck I saw the Guess Who at my high school for a measily 2 bucks. *note to self* Post reply to best decade of music.


----------



## Spikezone

Starbuck said:


> No, their from Seatle. Spent alot of time in Vancouver cause one of their band mates were avoiding the draft.


I knew that when I posted it. I was just struck by the fact that they actually said they were from Canada in the video I'd seen and thought that they really felt they had Canadian roots since they honed their act here despite their US citzenship.
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

laristotle said:


> Paul Anka
> Lee Aaron, Rick Santers, , Stompin' Tom..


If we're including solo acts, what about Carole King?
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Heart definately wasn't. These other 2 bands you mention, I haven't heard of them so to make the list you need to give us some background on them.


Hey, Jeff, Pacheena was actually a band made up of mainly Port Alberni guys, one of which was John Ellis, who is now a pretty well-respected record producer/studio musician in Vancouver. He plays a lot with Gary Comeau, who should maybe also be on the list, but plays mainly a Cajun kind of music, so maybe not. I included them because they cut a few limited release indie albums at one time, but maybe they didn't gain widespread enough popularity to be included. The last time I heard them perform was MANY YEARS ago at the Commodore in Vancouver opening for Trooper, I think it was. I thought they were great.
As for Uzeb, http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=1094 , they were a GREAT Jazz/Rock fusion three piece that recorded 8 albums to great acclaim in the international jazz world. They might be jazz, but with guitar (Michel Cusson), bass (Alain Caron) and drums (Paul Brochu), they definitely had a serious rock edge to their jazz tunes.
And I stand corrected about Carole King...I always thought she was a Canadian, but I was wrong!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone

Beatles said:


> The Poppy Family was a Vancouver based act led by Terry Jacks. Their song "which way you going Billy" reached number 1 in Candada and number 2 in the States in"69.
> 
> Chad Allen and the Expressions original group consisted of Allan Kobel on guitar and vocals, Randy Bachman on lead guitar, Jim Kale on bass, Bob Ashley on piano and Gary Peterson on drums. Allan Kobel used the pseudonym Chad Allan, and Bob Ashley served as lead singer. They also had a singer named Carol West who performed with them in stage appearances at times, but not on any of their recordings. Among others who would be members of the group over the years were musicians Kurt Winter, Greg Leskiw, Bill Wallace, Don McDougall, and Domenic Troiano. Chad Allan and the Expressions took a song that had been written and recorded by British rocker Johnny Kidd in 1960 called Shakin' All Over and made their own recording of it. It was released with the words "Guess Who ???" on the label on Quality Records. The rest is history.


And when they released their second single with a 'real' band name (not sure what that was) nobody bought it, so the record company pulled all the copies and relabeled them with 'The Guess Who' and they sold! NOW we get to the 'the rest is history' part! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## fraser

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Not sure Stompin' Tom would classify as Rock. The Band, I don't think would qualify just because they have Canadian members.
> 
> Know nothing about Goddo, Fludd, Rick Santers tell us more.


i see them not on the list yet, but goddo definately canadian- only band i ever made a point to go see regularly. saw them at least a couple dozen times. met greg a few times, and once elbowed gino as he came offstage, knocking the wind out of him, and covering his shirt with beer. sorry man.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goddo

dont see them mentioned, darrell went to school with an ex of mine-
and russ is now singing with the previously mentioned moxy
the Killer Dwarfs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_Dwarfs


----------



## fraser

lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa96Ct1el3o


----------



## fraser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eJdfQo14ug&feature=related


----------



## Guest

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Not sure Stompin' Tom would classify as Rock.


Sorry. I had a brain fart..








edited.

More metal, Annihilator.:rockon2:


----------



## Guest

Tony Springer - Wild 'T' and the Spirit sdsre


----------



## Beatles

Should consider adding Terry Black too. Terry Black won "Male Vocalist of the Year" at the Maple Music Awards in "64. My band started working on "Unless you care"'. Nice song. Glen Campbell on 12 string, Leon Russell on Organ.


----------



## bobb

Terry Black later became part of Dr. Music.

Has Strange Advance been mentioned yet?


----------



## bobb

And another from latter half of the 1960s, Bobby Taylor and the Vancouvers featuring Tommy Chong on rhythm guitar. First and possibly only Canadian band to be signed to Motown. Taylor also takes credit for discovering the Jackson 5.


----------



## Starbuck

So Jeff what gives? Curiosity is getting the better of me, what's up with the reserved for future use?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Starbuck said:


> So Jeff what gives? Curiosity is getting the better of me, what's up with the reserved for future use?


Hope that someday we would grow the list long enough to need them.

Seems to be wishful thinking...


----------



## EchoWD40

how about illScarlett?


----------



## Don Doucette

How bout The Stampeders?
http://www.stampeders.net/


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Don Doucette said:


> How bout The Stampeders?
> http://www.stampeders.net/


Already on the list.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Danko Jones
Jet Set Satellite
Staggered Crossing
Holly McNarland


----------



## prodigal_son

I know these are semi obscure but:

Voivod, Dayglo Abortions, The Killer Dwarfs 

I started looking after I came up with these and found this site:

http://www.canadianbands.ca/


----------



## TubeStack

The Partland Brothers ("Soul City"). From Colgan, ON, a _tiny_ village that doesn't even have a general store. SC charted in the US and they played on Arsenio.


----------



## TubeStack

Why wasn't Danko Jones added?

CARAMEL CITY IS WHERE I COME FROM!!!


----------



## TubeStack

Sandbox - had a minor hit with "Curious," and one member later became Bubbles!


----------



## TubeStack

By Divine Right


----------



## TubeStack

Thrush Hermit


----------



## TubeStack

Cool thread, by the way!

Also: Hayden, Eric's Trip, The Inbreds


----------



## jimihendrix

this guitar tab link provides a lot of canadian band names...

http://oldguy.mnsi.net/


----------



## Robert1950

Did you know there was a Canadian band call 'Alabama' before the well know American one in the early 70s. They released one album. It was composed of two ex-pats from from,... Alabama, and two GTA guys. 

Reminds me of our band in the 60s. We were called the Warlocks. Then we heard that there was another band in Frisco with the same names. So we dropped the 'k',... the Warlocs. Don't know if it really mattered. That SF band changed it a year later,... to the Grateful Dead.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Two Hours Traffic

Up and coming band from PEI. Just about to release their third CD which was produced by Joel Plasket.

http://twohourstraffic.com/


----------



## TubeStack

Bootsauce 

Minor hit with "Everyone's A Winner" cover, as well as original tune, "Play With Me."

Nominated for some Junos, too.


----------



## TubeStack

Sven Gali - released two albums in the 90s, were nominated for some Junos.

(This thread is addictive!)


----------



## jimihendrix

speaking of sven gali...the guitarist...dee cernile has a series of benefit concerts going on...he has contracted cancer..most like terminal...

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=dee+cernile&init=quick


----------



## TubeStack

Ron Sexsmith


----------



## TubeStack

jimihendrix said:


> speaking of sven gali...the guitarist...dee cernile has a series of benefit concerts going on...he has contracted cancer..most like terminal...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=dee+cernile&init=quick


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## TubeStack

The Watchmen


----------



## TubeStack

Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## TubeStack

Do members of bands, who've gone on to do solo work or other bands, count for separate entries? ie. Andy Curran, Soho 69


----------



## TubeStack

Phil X (Triumph, Aldo Nova, Frozen Ghost, tons of session work w/ Alice Cooper, Tommy Lee, Rob Zombie, Avril Lavigne, Kelly Clarkson).

Funny, he doesn't include any Triumph/Aldo Nova/Frozen Ghost info on his current website...


----------



## Nikolas

*Discographies at Discoogle.com*

In order to find accurate information like *discographies with catalog numbers, mono/stereo, other releases, Uk Charts, Weeks in Charts, First Week in Charts, High Position, Reissues, lyrics, video* and more for several bands and artists i recommend www.discoogle.com
Some interesting examples are: 

*Simply Plan :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Simple_Plan_Discography
*Alanis Morissette :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Morissette,_Alanis_Discography
*Alannah Myles :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Myles,_Alannah_Discography
*Arcade Fire :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Arcade_Fire_Discography
*Neil Young :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Young,_Neil_Discography
*Bryan Adams : *http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Adams,_Bryan_Discography
*Robbie Robertson :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Robertson,_Robbie_Discography
*Sum 41 :* http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Sum_41_Discography

kksjur


----------



## TubeStack

Slik Toxik 

_Doin' The Nasty_ went gold in Canada in 90s ("White Lies, Black Truth" was main single), band won a Juno.


----------



## TubeStack

Hawksley Workman


----------



## Rick31797

Holly Woods


----------



## TubeStack

LEN ("Steal My Sunshine")


----------



## TubeStack

The Grapes Of Wrath


----------



## Diablo

Exciter was a relatively big speed metal band in the 80's.

Alfie Zappacosta had some commercial success in those days as well.

Nash the Slash?


----------



## Ian John

I have a Purple Toads record I think from the 80's and believe from Durham region. 

Regards Ian


----------



## TubeStack

Slash Puppet


----------



## Spikezone

Here's a late addition to your list from 1970/1971-Graham Shaw (and the Sincere Serenaders). Website: http://www.shawbiz.com/discography.html . Their one big hit was "Can I Come Near", but my favourite they did was "Roll All Night". Anybody else remember them?
-Mikey


----------



## Jimmypaz

DEMICS!!!
Chart Magazine top Canadian single of all time "New York City"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ The Demics
Good friends of mine in their day.


----------



## bscott

I haven't worked my way through the whole 15 pages but The New Meanies from Winnipeg. Soooo good and really deserving of a much higher profile in the music world. Here is a track:

YouTube - The New Meanies

B


----------



## High/Deaf

The Pumps (later became Orphan)

Outa Winterpeg, you may remember "Success" or "Bust the TV"?

The best (IMHO) band playing the prairie bar circuit in the 80's. All originals, except for 2 covers, "I am the Walrus" and "Dancing Days". Howard Klopak was a sound-god - what he could do with some 4560s and horns - amazing.

Another band with some brief fame in the 80s - Wrabbit. "Anyway, Anytime" rings a bell for radio airplay. One of their guitarist ended leaving for better gigs with another band, maybe Toronto or something like that. Hey, if I remembered the 80s, I probably wasn't there................


----------



## nicole

just like lots of u in here..im pretty sure theres other Rush fans here..i love the progressivness of the band through their years even though they are way before my time, i totally love everything they've done. i dont think theres really anything by this band that i don't like.

alex lifeson is one mammoth player with a style all his own. he's sure changed gear over the years but i think thats made alot of his playing style even more innovative.



cheers!


----------



## overdriven1

Ariel had a hit in the eighties with "Moments like this" anyone remember this band?


----------



## keto

I see Limblifter but not Age of Electric, how can that be? Big 90's hits with 'Ugly' and 'Remote Control'. Members in common with Limblifter.


----------



## Vibrolux

*East Coast acts*

Matt Minglewood, The Battery, Oakley


----------



## Mooh

*The Wheezing Dogs.* Saw these guys in Stratford (I think they were local) in the early '80s. They released a single 45rpm record of which I'm aware, not sure about other stuff. The keys player had his keyboard on an ironing board in a kind of kitschy campy style. Fun and weird. One of the guys worked in a record and audio shop for years, he was a good guy and I wish I knew what happened to him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

Was *Zon* mentioned? Had their records and saw them live.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zon_(band)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Vibrolux said:


> Matt Minglewood, The Battery, Oakley


Matt I added, you need to give us some history on the other 2 bands. Just throwing names isn't enough, we want a history lesson.


----------



## Slowfinger

Boys Brigade. Had a hit in the 80's with "Passion Of Love". Bass player Wayne Lorenz and booking agent Raymond Perkins are from the Orangeville area. I'm posting this Youtube link cause the song has a groovin' bassline: YouTube - BOYS BRIGADE - Passion Of Love
Jeff, here is some more info.
>additional info., from wiki- 
Boys Brigade was a Canadian New Wave band in the 1980s. Formed in 1980 in Toronto, the band consisted of vocalist and keyboardist Malcolm Burn, guitarist and vocalist Tony Lester, bass guitar Wayne Lorenz, drummer/bu vocals Billie Brock and percussionists/bu vocals David Porter and Jeff Packer. Booked by Raymond Perkins (Roots[disambiguation needed]), (Demics), Boys Brigade played an eclectic choice of venues to perform in Toronto. Bars that were not known for live music at the time. Among them, the now favoured Rex Hotel, and the Drake Hotel.[1]

Part of the Queen Street West scene, the band's song "Mannequin" appeared on Q107's annual compilation album of local bands, Homegrown, in 1981. Howard Ungerleider, the lighting designer for Rush, signed a management agreement with the band that year, that was eventually signed over to Ray Danniels' SRO. Geddy Lee was enlisted to produce the band's self-titled debut album in 1983. Engineered by Nick Blagona (Rolling Stones, plus plus..), the sessions were stretched over six months, to accommodate Geddy's touring schedules.

The band's first single from that album, "The Passion of Love" was moderately successful. "Melody", the followup single was a Top 40 hit in Canada, and "bubbled under" on Billboard's US charts, peaking at #104. "Into the Flow" appeared on the soundtrack to the Canadian film Heavenly Bodies starring Cynthia Dale the following year.

An exceptional live performance of the band for the King Biscuit Flower Hour can be heard on Wolfgang's Vault.[2]

However, internal tensions led the band to break up before releasing another album. Burn went on to a solo career, and is a Grammy Award winning record producer.[3]

[edit] References1.^ Canoe - Jam! Music Pop Encyclopedia
2.^ Wolfgang's Vault - "Boys Brigade Live Concert at Chance (Poughkeepsie, NY) - Oct 23, 1982"
3.^ Mixonline Interview - "Producer Malcolm Burn Steps Into Solo Spotlight"- August 1, 2004.


----------



## keto

Plants and Animals are Montreal based. Debut in 2008 was nominated for the Polaris Prize and for a Juno. Their latest album is a few months old and is great, if you like a melodic sometimes crunchy indie semi-low-fi (all recorded analog) thing....I sure dig it. Here's the wiki: Plants and Animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and here's the current single YouTube - Plants and Animals - The Mama Papa


----------



## bw66

Blackie & The Rodeo Kings should be on there. Its basically Tom Wilson (Junkhouse), Stephen Fearing and Colin Linden. They started by doing a tribute album to Willie P. Bennett (Willie P. Bennett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) who should also be on the list. I would add Joe Hall and the Continental Drift (author Paul Quarrington on bass) and Fred Eaglesmith (Fred Eaglesmith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) too. How about Stan Rogers, Anne Murray, Jan Arden?

More currently, you could add Joel Plaskett and Corb Lund.


----------



## bw66

Hank Snow?


----------



## Slowfinger

There are quite a few bands with this name and it took a lot of digging to find anything on them. 
The Reactors.
Saw them live a few times. Really good band. At one 1983 sunday afternoon show/jam at "The Benlamond Tavern" (Main and Kinston rd., Toronto) I was hanging with Matt Brunke (mentioned later) and witnessed the band play with the bass player on Bowies song, "Young Americans". He played guitar this time. Hanging out at the table was the pedalsteel player from "The New Riders Of The Purple Sage". Quite a day.
I don't think the band had any commercial succes, they should have.
Here is what I found online: Reactors » Biography 
1) Reactors was a TO based new wave/r&b band that played around southern ontario from 1979-1983.
It was lead by X-Viletones & Poles guitarist Cameron R. McGill & featured Dolly Dagger(Willi Nolan)vocals, Billy Beek(Willem Moolenbeek)tenor sax, Franky YumYum LoRusso drums, Walt Peterson bass.
This group had a heavy r&b styling and featured Pete Jeffries & Matt Brunke (at different times)on trumpet, Tony Wansborough guitar & vocals, Al Kavanaugh bass.
Other players over the years included: Willis Jarvis Jr, Chris Brown, Dan Bland, Todd(attack)& several others who made great contributions to this act. This band almost always had a horn line & is best remembered for McGill’s clever reggae/punk arrangement of “If I Only Had A Brain” from the wizard of OZ.
This tune fit with a couple of other Oz tunes from the day & got some airplay on both the TO alternate FM stations of that day. 
Following that single release the group’s next record, a 5 song EP “No The, Just Reactors” did not do nearly so well & the group was finally disbanded in early 1983.
Cameron R. McGill often plays in Tony Wansborough’s Belleville, On R&B band “The Fabulous Arlingtons” and can be visited @
Cameron Continuum


----------



## Slowfinger

Keeping up with punk bands we have "The Viletones"
From Wiki: The Viletones were a Canadian punk band from Toronto, led by Steven Leckie, a.k.a. "Nazi Dog" or "Dog" on vocals.[1] Other members from the original line-up were Freddie Pompeii, (some sources list him as 'Frederick DePasquale') on guitar/vocals; Chris Paputts, a.k.a. "Chris Hate" on bass guitar/vocals and Mike Anderson, a.k.a. "Motor X" on the drums/vocals. They were active during the late 1970s and early 1980s.

[edit] CareerFor a while, The Viletones were quite infamous in punk circles.[citation needed] Leckie himself was infamous for cutting himself up on stage, à la Iggy Pop. Footage of such can be found at the CBC Archives. They appeared in magazines all over the world.

From July 7–10, 1977 the group joined The Diodes and Teenage Head at famed New York punk club CBGB at a showcase featuring "three outrageous punk bands from Toronto, Canada". Eminent rock critic Lester Bangs described the show in an April 29, 1981 article for the Village Voice: "This guy Natzee Dog hung from the rafters, crawled all over the stage, and hurled himself on the first row until his body was one huge sore. Somebody asked me what I thought and I said, 'Fine with me - in 1972 every band in the world was Grand Funk, now every band in the world is the Stooges.' I didn't tell Natzee Dog that, though; I told him: 'You guys were cooler with hockey haircuts.'"

Also that year, The Viletones released their first single, "Screamin (sic) Fist" b/w "Possibilities" and "Rebel" on their own Vile Records.

In 1978, they released Look Back In Anger, which featured the songs "Don't You Lie" and "Dirty Feeling", b/w "Back Door To Hell", "Swastika Girl" and "Danger Boy". The same year Pompeii, Hate and X abrubtly left The Viletones. The now former Viletones joined up with ex-Diode John Hamilton in The Secrets.

In 1980 Leckie married Lorraine Leckie. They later divorced and Lorraine Leckie went on to have her own music career in New York City. In 2009 she and Steve Leckie reunited and play current shows in Toronto.

In 1983, a reunited Viletones released their first full-length album, Saturday Night/Sunday Morning, recorded live at Larry's Hideaway in Toronto. Later that decade, they released a U.S.-only release, Live At Max's. In 1994, a record label, Other Peoples Music, released a retrospective, A Taste Of Honey. In 1998, Leckie released the What It Feels Like To Kill album, which featured among its 18 songs the 1995 Nailed EP, under the Viletones name. He currently runs an art gallery in Toronto called Fleurs Du Mal and made a brief appearance in the film, American Psycho.

A reference to their song, "Screamin Fist", turned up in the pages of Neuromancer, a novel by William Gibson.

The Viletones 2007 line-up consists of Steven Leckie (vocals), Steve Scarlet/The Sinisters/Drunkula (guitar)[1] and Jeff Zurba (drums.)


----------



## Slowfinger

The Diodes. Remember the song "I'm Tired Of Waking Up Tired".
From wiki: The Diodes are a Canadian punk/new wave band formed in 1976. They released five albums: Diodes (1977), Released (1979), Action-Reaction (1980), Survivors (1982), and Time/Damage Live 1978 (2010). One of the first Toronto bands playing that style of music, The Diodes helped foster the scene in the city.
HistoryAlong with manager Ralph Alfonso, The Diodes opened the first Canadian punk nightclub in 1977, called Crash 'n' Burn, where many of the city's punk bands at that time played. The first band to play the club was The Nerves, on a double bill with The Diodes. The club was closed at the end of the summer of 1977 due to complaints by the Liberal Party of Ontario (the principal tenants of the building).The club was the subject of a movie by experimental filmmaker Ross McLaren Crash 'n' Burn. Footage of the club also exists in the CBC Television archives because it was the subject of a TV special in 1977. The band put out their first record at this time, a single featuring Bruce Eves and Amerigo Maras of CEAC. Mickey Skin of all-girl punk band The Curse spews profanity on one side; the Diodes provide musical backing on the other - released on the Crash and Burn label. One side was called "War," the other "Raw," and was one of the first punk records to come out of Toronto. This single was actually an issue of the CEAC Newsletter (published by the Centre For Experimental Art and Communication, the owners of the building that housed the Crash 'n' Burn club).

In the January 9, 1978 issue of Maclean's magazine, the Diodes were featured on the cover and included in the article, "The Class of '78: Introducing the New Elite." They were touted as the Canadians "we'll soon be talking about." Others included in this elite group included Wayne Gretzky and Conrad Black.[1]

The band brought up punk acts from the east coast of the U.S. to share the bill, such as The Dead Boys, and joined Toronto punk bands The Viletones, Teenage Head, and The Curse to perform in the United States at CBGB. The Diodes toured the US east coast during the blizzard of 1978; performing in New York City, Boston, and other cities. On January 20, 1978 they opened for the Ramones and Runaways at the Aragon Ballroom in Chicago to an encore. In the early 1980s, the band performed concerts in Los Angeles and San Francisco. They also toured across Canada with U2 and Split Enz. In 1981, John Catto and Paul Robinson moved to London, England to launch a short-lived version of The Diodes with a new rhythm section consisting of bassist Steve Robinson (ex-Barracudas) and drummer Richard Citroen (ex-Loved Ones). An album of new material was recorded, but remains unreleased. This version of The Diodes toured Ontario in 1982 to promote the group's 4th album, Survivors, a compilation of unreleased outtakes, demos, and live recordings (from the first 2 albums with Johh Hamilton on drums and live plus demo recordings with Mike Lengyell on drums).

Upon returning to England, the group metamorphosed into High Noon (consisting of John Catto, Paul Robinson, Steve Robinson, David Buckley (ex-Barracudas, backing vocals), and drummer Rick Zsigmond). High Noon lasted through 1983-85 and were regulars playing around the London scene including headlining The Embassy club and the infamous Marquee Club on Wardour St. The band also recorded sessions which remain unreleased. It was an exciting time for music in London. High Noon peaked playing an Anti Heroin charity gig at The Moonlight Club in West Hampstead supported by The Stone Roses which culminated in a Jam session including High Noon, The Stone Roses, and Pete Townshend playing the songs, "Substitute" and "The Kids are Alright". After that, the group gradually disbanded with each member going his own way, and singer Paul Robinson and guitarist John Catto remaining in London, England where they have lived ever since.

[edit] Reunions and new releasesIn 1998, Sony Music released Tired of Waking Up Tired: The Best of The Diodes on CD , and in 1999 the band reunited in 1999 to perform one song on The Mike Bullard Show to promote that CD. On May 24, 2007, The Diodes (Robinson, Mackay, Catto) played the Cavern Club in Liverpool as part of the International Pop Overthrow Festival. On May 25, 2007, they did an afternoon concert at Lennon's Bar in Liverpool, also as part of the festival. On June 9, 2007, the original lineup from the first album (Robinson, Mackay, Catto, Hamilton) reunited for 30th anniversary concerts for the NXNE festival. They performed a free afternoon concert at Dundas Square and a midnight show at Sneaky Dees. A live vinyl album of a 1978 concert, Time Damage was released on Rave Up Records (Italy) in February, 2010. Action-Reaction is now on iTunes on Bongo Beat Records (including bonus tracks from the Survivors album) and the physical cd will be out June, 2010.

The original 1977 line-up (Robinson, Catto, Mackay, Hamilton) re-united again in 2010 for touring and recording. They performed at The Horseshoe (Toronto), Call The Office (London), Starlight (Waterloo), This Ain't Hollywood (Hamilton), Road to Ruins Festival (Rome, Italy), Pop Corn Club (Venice, Italy), and The Sound Of Music Festival (Burlington, Canada; with The New York Dolls).

A documentary about the band Circa 1977:The Diodes was directed by Aldo Erdic and premiered at NXNE 2010

[edit] MembersPaul Robinson - vocalist
John Catto - guitarist
Ian Mackay - bassist
John Hamilton - drummer
Mike Lengyell - drummer
David Clarkson - bassist (on "Raw"/"War" single only)
John Corbett - bassist (not on any recordings)
Bent Rasmussen - drums (not on any recordings)
Steve Robinson - bassist (not on any recording)
Richard Citroen - drums (not on any recordings)


----------



## bw66

The Kings - The Kings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Can't find any info on these bands, but I remember listening to them on Q One-Oh-Zeppelin:
Eye Eye
Blushing Brides


----------



## Slowfinger

Can't leave the ladies out. Canadas first mostly all girl punk band responsible for the song CN Tower. Led by Michaele Jordana and at one time included Cameron Magill (X-Viletones, Reactors) was in the band. Hard to find history but here is the track CN Tower. Other videos on YTube.
YouTube - The Poles C N Tower 1977 Canada Female Punk Rock
Enjoy
Bruce


----------



## Slowfinger

Deleted post -eroneous info.
Slowfinger


----------



## Slowfinger

Speaking of Blue Peter.
Blue Peter Band
BLUE PETER/CHALK CIRCLE: 
Despite minimal media attention and coldest night of the winter to date, a capacity crowd showed up at The Mod Club recently to support two heroes of the ‘80s rock scene in Toronto. That was gratifying, and even moreso was the fact that both bands sounded great at a show that marked the first time they shared a bill in 25 years. It was unfortunate that the club’s entrance policy meant some of the crowd shivered outside as Chalk Circle started their set. The group’s melodic and intelligent brand of modern rock was showcased nicely, and virtuoso violinist HUGH MARSH contributed effectively to some songs. 

BLUE PETER then delivered a brilliant no-filler set that included such favourites as “Video Verite,” “Radio Silence,” “Chinese Graffiti,” “Take Me To War,” and their biggest ever hit, “Don’t Walk Past.” Singer PAUL HUMPHREY sounded (and looked) as good as ever, and remains an engaging frontman, while the band’s chief songwriter, CHRIS WARDMAN, impressed with his very tasteful guitar work. OTB believes that if the band had come from Manchester or New York City, they’d have achieved much-deserved international success.


----------



## bw66

bw66 said:


> The Kings - The Kings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Can't find any info on these bands, but I remember listening to them on Q One-Oh-Zeppelin:
> Eye Eye
> Blushing Brides


Nevermind, the Kings are on there - it never occured to me to look under "the".

Eye Eye was nominated for Most Promising New Group in 1986. (Lost to Glass Tiger.)

And, turns out The Blushing Brides are still around - The Blushing Brides - Welcome

Also, Long John Baldry appears to be missing as well as the Powder Blues Band.


----------



## JHarasym

We used to see a Montreal band called "The Rabble" at our favourite bar in Pointe Claire called The Maples Inn.
There's even a Facebook page devoted to the bar : Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More.
Also saw "The Cooper Brothers" there.


----------



## marcos

A few Québec bands are ,Beau Domage,Offenbach,Michel Pagliaro. 
Offenbach were credited to be the first Québec rock band.


----------



## Chito

For heavy metal guys, this Ottawa based band has been at it since the 80's. And they are still touring. They have a big following in Europe, South America, Japan. 

Exciter


----------



## Jamrod

Here's a few more names to add to the list:

The Sadies
The Gruesomes
The Doughboys
Deja Voodoo
UIC
The Townsmen
Wilf Carter (not rock but, hey...)

And a bit of a stretch perhaps, but I really want to add Buffalo Springfield to the list (3/5ths of the original band members were Canadian).

J.


----------



## Jamrod

...and Shadowy Men On A Shadowy Planet. Definitely can't forget them. Awesome.


----------



## geekthegreek

Is this thread still going?

A few additions from the Ottawa/eastern ON scene in the 90s. 

Furnaceface
Rheostatics
Wooden Stars

Also -
Jean Leloup
Cuff the Duke
the Weakerthans
Michael Bernard Fitzgerald (folk-rock, maybe)
Chad Van Gaalen (eh, maybe not rock, but...techno-folk-rock?)

All these bands/acts have entries on wikipedia or their own running websites.


----------



## Alex Csank

JHarasym said:


> We used to see a Montreal band called "The Rabble" at our favourite bar in Pointe Claire called The Maples Inn.
> There's even a Facebook page devoted to the bar : Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More.
> Also saw "The Cooper Brothers" there.


The Rabble, The Wackers, Mashmakkhan, April Wine, Mahogany Rush, All The Young Dudes...'The Mapes' featured plenty of local talent!


----------



## Beatles

I came across this site, which pretty much takes it all in. Even includes guitar tabs for those so inclined:

Canadian Bands.com - CanConRox


----------



## Silent Otto

Beatles said:


> I came across this site, which pretty much takes it all in. Even includes guitar tabs for those so inclined:
> 
> Canadian Bands.com - CanConRox


i can't believe people still make websites that look like that!*kkjq


----------



## Percy

No hearts not Canadian even if they say so....how bout Stompin Tom


----------



## jcayer

Offenbach http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Offenbach_(groupe)


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Whats hot in Canada right now?


----------



## sulphur

Monster Truck is my favorite new band.

Headstones have a new album out.


----------



## -ST-

Nostalgia.



Beatles said:


> I came across this site, which pretty much takes it all in. Even includes guitar tabs for those so inclined:
> 
> Canadian Bands.com - CanConRox





Silent Otto said:


> *i can't believe people still make websites that look like that!**kkjq



Canadian Bands.com - CanConRox --- <<=== it was kind of fun.


----------



## Mizter

Killer Dwarves and Slik Toxik.


----------



## Xelebes

Just registered to contribute some names from the 1960s. Wes Dakus & The Rebels - one of the top-billed instrumental surf rock bands from around 1964 to 1966 in Canada. RPM Magazine also awarded them the top instrumental band in 1964 and 1965. The biggest hit was Sidewinder which was largely used by Keith Hampshire as his signature tune on his show aboard Radio Caroline. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArtcGnMy9Z8

- - - Updated - - -

Les Jaguars - Neck-in-neck to Wes Dakus, this surf rock band dominated the market in Quebec from the same period. The lead guitarist would later join La Révolution Française. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4xSgrVtzYw

- - - Updated - - -

La Révolution Française - a band that formed in 1968. Their big hit became an anthem leading up to the October Crisis. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V73-M3RFKMM

- - - Updated - - -

Joël Denis - noted singer who made ye-ye more rock and roll. His most famous song is heavily covered by the likes of Mitsou (Mitsou was copying the Belgian act Lio, heh) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjf4SbPPbpY

- - - Updated - - -

Johnny Farago - Member of Les Mercedes in 1964, went solo after. Noted for the following tune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjf4SbPPbpY

- - - Updated - - -

The Chessmen - From 1964 to 1968, Terry Jacks led this group to be a major band on Vancouver and Western Canadian music circuits. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFLXG2yvcGo


----------



## Xelebes

And one last one for the night. Al Oster, mostly known for his country music, did have enjoy a time playing rock when rock was just forming and became the prime rock and roll act in Yukon and Alaska during that period. The linked tune is from 1960, which makes it one of the earliest Canadian rock tunes. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM4GkJnOu8o


----------

